# how to know frm which place a particular email-id is generated



## 47shailesh (Aug 26, 2006)

frm long time i m recieving fake mail frm a single person and he claims to be my friend..
this person has yahoo id i want to know is there some way by whitch i can know frm which location like CITY this id was created....


----------



## Sykora (Aug 26, 2006)

You can't. If you could, then others could find out where yours was created, and you wouldn't want that would you? Besides, the city of creation is useless. He might have created it somewhere, and then moved. Just block him as spam and move on, or reply and try to find out if it really is spam.


----------



## iMav (Aug 26, 2006)

Sykora said:
			
		

> You can't.


 .... with the right tools any1 can ....


----------



## gaurav21r (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes... you CAN theoretically get the Location that he submitted on the Yahoo details page...but that would be useless as he cud have faked that...

Try to get him online thru Yahoo Messenger nd try sendin a file...then u can locate his IP address which can reveal his real location...

Although i think its only spam...


----------



## Sykora (Aug 26, 2006)

I correct myself : "You shouldn't"


----------

